
Eu Guidelines on Ethics in Artificial Intelligence: Context and Implementation [pdf] - infodocket
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/BRIE/2019/640163/EPRS_BRI(2019)640163_EN.pdf
======
andrerm
This is a step in the right direction but it is so generic that it basically
corroborates everything that is being done today. Is basically says to big
tech co: keep up with the good work.

What we need is laws like this: opt-in is mandatory and very well explained.
Stop the "would you help to make XYZ better" and contractors listening private
conversations, pictures videos calls and who knows what everywhere.

What we need is: people must have a way bypass all AI automated BS and talk to
humans at any given time. Stop the click here, open there, press one, press
two, press 99, please hold BS.

I shouldn't be commenting on privacy news because I beleave that by the time
we get any real effective regulation for ordinary peoples (not CSS/JS pop-ups
everywhere) all peoples PII will be out there in the wild and we will have
lost control and ownership of names, SSNs, pictures, voice.

To kentye question is less yownto regulate surveillance economy and more how
to live in a world where SIM swapping is everywhere.

